

BeepEvery: An open-source website that beeps - darxius
https://github.com/maxmackie/beepevery

======
darxius
This was a weekend project and still needs some polishing. There are a couple
of outstanding issues that I'll get to when I find the time.

------
jstanley
What do you see as the applications of this?

~~~
darxius
I outlined some uses in the readme.md on the repo. Basically serves to
immediately timebox something for you. I originally made it to time my
workouts.

~~~
jstanley
Gotcha. Pretty neat :)

~~~
darxius
Thanks, I appreciate it :)

